# Battalion 35 Facebook page gone?



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Has the BATTALION30FIVE secret Facebook page closed as I no longer seem to be able to access it!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't be very secret if its on face book? R35's terrorizing the town's and countryside, sounds like fun! ha ha


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep it's still there!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Wonder why I can not get on it anymore then?


Have I been :banned:

If so would like to know why!


----------



## paramoreg (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd be surprised if was deliberate. PM Max Payne on FB


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Wonder why I can not get on it anymore then?
> 
> 
> Have I been :banned:
> ...


What's your real (facebook) name?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

A few members have had similar issues, seems to be a minor glitch.
Send Max a message.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> What's your real (facebook) name?


Neil Westley


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Neil Westley


Hey I'm Neil Westley.

And so is my wife.

:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> Hey I'm Neil Westley.
> 
> And so is my wife.
> 
> :chuckle:


NO, I'MMMMMMMMMMM Neil Westley!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

If you are will you welease woderwick!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Go away.

He's been a very naughty boy!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

And that leads me in nicely to the fact I have been banned because of my association with the GTROC. 

Apparently I have a conflict of interest!

And I quote!

"It was decided at our AGM after the failed attempts to build a relationship with GTROC we should distance ourselves from the board and the two clubs should operate independently.

As a result those who are directly involved with GTROC have had their membership put on hold to avoid any conflict of interest."

How can you have an AGM for a facebook group?

Also as far as im aware I have no connection to the GTROC other than being an executive Member as are a fair few B35 group members! I do hope that "ALL" GTROC Executive club members who are directly involved with the GTROC like myself, have been sanctioned as I have otherwise I am being singled out for some other reason!

The only support I show is by going to events!
I can only think that a response to a post I put up has made me a target! 

I have requested a verification of why I am being singled out!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> I have requested a verification of why I am being singled out!





I think it's because you had enough money to buy a Nismo mate :chuckle:


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't believe the amount of politics and b%&[email protected] that happen for what is essentially just a load of people who like Nissans. Unbelievable!!


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Hazza said:


> I can't believe the amount of politics and b%&[email protected] that happen for what is essentially just a load of people who like Nissans. Unbelievable!!


I think its just a small group of people getting uppity, the other 2000 GTROC/Battalion members don't give a crap.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

At least the GTROC are not so pathetic.


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

i wish you guys had a UGR type company over there so you could stop bickering between nissan owners


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You obviously upset someone! Wow, just wow. It's like a Stalinist state.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL...
Banned from a FB group..


That's one to tell the grandkids at bedtime. What a radical!!

Just goes to show the mentality of all these BS battalion groups anyway....



TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TBH it's all BS. This site should be enough to serve the entire community of all factions and types, but people have agendas and get het up over "power" and these splits occur.

Seen it all before and all that will happen is it'll grow to a size, a disenfranchised few will grow weary with the direction and another faction will emerge.

Car clubs and forums are such dumb ****ing places sometimes.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> TBH it's all BS. This site should be enough to serve the entire community of all factions and types, but people have agendas and get het up over "power" and these splits occur.
> 
> Seen it all before and all that will happen is it'll grow to a size, a disenfranchised few will grow weary with the direction and another faction will emerge.
> 
> Car clubs and forums are such dumb ****ing places sometimes.


You want to try remote control car clubs then!

800% worse and so many factions based on formula, scale etc!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> You want to try remote control car clubs then!
> 
> 800% worse and so many factions based on formula, scale etc!


WOW. Sounds properly anorakish.....


Personally, I'd be a bit less tolerant than Mook has been and would delete all threads started with the sole intent of discussing GTROC and/or this Battalion nonsense. This is the register and NEITHER club nor some Facebook group love-in.

I understand that he doesn't necessarily want to piss off club/FB group 'members' but TBH this is NOT some sort of 'middle ground' site to handle arbitration between club/battalion BS.


I advocate a no nonsense approach personally. If these groups/clubs/factions want to have a barney then they can do it on their respective websites/forums and keep it out of here.

Mook - spend some time on PPRuNe (an aviation forum) and see swift, eye-watering and no-nonsense moderation in action......

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:



TT


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> And that leads me in nicely to the fact I have been banned because of my association with the GTROC.
> 
> Apparently I have a conflict of interest!
> 
> ...


I'm part of both and never had issues, strange.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> WOW. Sounds properly anorakish.....
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd be a bit less tolerant than Mook has been and would delete all threads started with the sole intent of discussing GTROC and/or this Battalion nonsense. This is the register and NEITHER club nor some Facebook group love-in.
> ...


I pride myself on being laid back when it comes to these things. They do bother me but the shit I've put up with over the years makes you realise that each persons personal agenda, paranoia and politics is generally passing. The dust settles and people fall back into thier routines. My door is open to all. If some people want to take advantage of my good nature and undermine what I've made here, I'm not gonna lose any sleep over it. I run this place in a certain way and with time, the flock will always come home to roost. 

I've dealt with some of the biggest ***** the GTR scene can offer so this is all child's play (literally at times)


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

A PhD in child psychology would be useful!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> I've dealt with some of the biggest ***** the GTR scene can offer


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Buzzy of course you are safe on all the groups. Everyone is scared of all the canine power you surround yourself with!


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

twobadmice said:


> Buzzy of course you are safe on all the groups. Everyone is scared of all the canine power you surround yourself with!


Hahaha, don't want to mess with these beasts...


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

They even more scary in costume! Those eyes judging me!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

God damn I want your dogs Buzz. So cute.

You can keep your shit green car though :runaway:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> God damn I want your dogs Buzz. So cute.
> 
> You can keep your shit green car though :runaway:


Oh come on, check out the beast! You LOVE IT. Matching door too!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> I pride myself on being laid back when it comes to these things. They do bother me but the shit I've put up with over the years makes you realise that each persons personal agenda, paranoia and politics is generally passing. The dust settles and people fall back into thier routines. My door is open to all. If some people want to take advantage of my good nature and undermine what I've made here, I'm not gonna lose any sleep over it. I run this place in a certain way and with time, the flock will always come home to roost.
> 
> I've dealt with some of the biggest ***** the GTR scene can offer so this is all child's play (literally at times)


I get what you're saying and I respect your POV. I'm just pointing out in a friendly, caring way :chuckle: that other forums are VASTLY less tolerant of such non-relevant behaviour. 

Your take on this is either incredibly brave/pragmatic or naïve. Now I'm not going to teach you to suck eggs but may I counsel a cautious approach? This Club/Group bickering adds NO value on here and letting them use it as a battleground for all their BS is, and I'm sure others would agree, a negative distraction. I'm not advocating bannings etc but perhaps the treatment of such threads could be handled in a different way I.e removal.


But hell, it's your forum chief :bowdown1:. Run it the way you see fit 



TT


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> WOW. Sounds properly anorakish.....
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd be a bit less tolerant than Mook has been and would delete all threads started with the sole intent of discussing GTROC and/or this Battalion nonsense. This is the register and NEITHER club nor some Facebook group love-in.
> ...


Unless of course you have been banned then you are not able to see the B35 Facebook group to ask those questions! The battalion lot don't use the GTROC site much so the only neutral ground to find things out is here at the moment im afraid!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> ...The battalion lot don't use the GTROC site much so the only neutral ground to find things out is here at the moment im afraid!


That's not fair Neil, no one goes on the oc other than the inner clique - average 2 posts a day ;-)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> I get what you're saying and I respect your POV. I'm just pointing out in a friendly, caring way :chuckle: that other forums are VASTLY less tolerant of such non-relevant behaviour.
> 
> Your take on this is either incredibly brave/pragmatic or naïve. Now I'm not going to teach you to suck eggs but may I counsel a cautious approach? This Club/Group bickering adds NO value on here and letting them use it as a battleground for all their BS is, and I'm sure others would agree, a negative distraction. I'm not advocating bannings etc but perhaps the treatment of such threads could be handled in a different way I.e removal.
> 
> ...


The way I see it, restricting such discussion merely reinforces the opinion that this place is run by "Nazi's". We've been around long enough and have seen it all before.

As it stands we have two factions bickering in public and neither are exactly coming out smelling of roses.

I on the other hand smell like Unicorns and fairy dust


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I would say that they will all run out of something constructive to say but it never started with anything constructive or of any use to the world so lets just hope they get bored and find something better to do with their computer, PORN is a good starting point...... or they find something else to moan about


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> The way I see it, restricting such discussion merely reinforces the opinion that this place is run by "Nazi's". We've been around long enough and have seen it all before.
> 
> As it stands we have two factions bickering in public and neither are exactly coming out smelling of roses.
> 
> I on the other hand smell like Unicorns and fairy dust


Vot shall ve do about zis Mein Fuhrer?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

buzzysingh said:


> Hahaha, don't want to mess with these beasts...


Killers! 



buzzysingh said:


> Oh come on, check out the beast! You LOVE IT. Matching door too!


matching door as well! how do your eyes take the pain?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> The way I see it, restricting such discussion merely reinforces the opinion that this place is run by "Nazi's". We've been around long enough and have seen it all before.
> 
> As it stands we have two factions bickering in public and neither are exactly coming out smelling of roses.
> 
> I on the other hand smell like Unicorns and fairy dust


Unlike B35 who are banning people JUST because they have a contrary view. Ironic to accuse GTROC of elitism and practice worse yourself....I think you have this right Mook, allow but don't engage. People end up here either way as the most popular GTR meeting place.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> People end up here either way as the most popular GTR meeting place.


Until we ban their asses! Think I'll have an early morning cull tomorrow and thin out some of the major shit stirrers before Mook gets up and logged in:chuckle:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

goRt said:


> That's not fair Neil, no one goes on the oc other than the inner clique - average 2 posts a day ;-)


Woo Hoo!
I'm in an inner clique! :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Until we ban their asses! Think I'll have an early morning cull tomorrow and thin out some of the major shit stirrers before Mook gets up and logged in:chuckle:


I've got my Wife's 20 week scan on Friday and am then in Germany for a few days so you can delete the whole fcking site for all I care


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

CT17 said:


> Woo Hoo!
> I'm in an inner clique! :chuckle:


I think I had one fail on my Skyline last year, but Ron sorted it.:flame:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> The way I see it, restricting such discussion merely reinforces the opinion that this place is run by "Nazi's". We've been around long enough and have seen it all before.
> 
> As it stands we have two factions bickering in public and neither are exactly coming out smelling of roses.
> 
> I on the other hand smell like Unicorns and fairy dust


Fair point, well made!!!




TT


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> delete the whole fcking site for all I care


Now that's not the right attitude!!

:chuckle:


TT


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> then in Germany


Nurburg?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> Nurburg?


is there anywhere else in Germany? :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Well, some folks get confused and end up at NurembergRing.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> is there anywhere else in Germany? :chuckle:


with all these recent power mad forum owner/board members going round lately, you could try the 'DO you know who I AM!' card? Might get you a free lap.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chronos said:


> with all these recent power mad forum owner/board members going round lately, you could try the 'DO you know who I AM!' card? Might get you a free lap.


When I go out there, they dig out the GTR Fire engine for me to drive. True fact.

Plus I have my own Booth in PK with a little chain across the front which is only used when I'm there.

Shares in Bitburger also go up during my stays and the German government have asked that I refrain from sharing my itinerary with investors for fear of affecting the markets.


Mook


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Probably best to ban Neil from here as well as look at all this trouble he's caused!! ? (Sorry Neil)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> is there anywhere else in Germany? :chuckle:


The Bunker?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The Bunker?


Shhh, zat is only for ze mods and ze adminz to know about.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

goRt said:


> That's not fair Neil, no one goes on the oc other than the inner clique - average 2 posts a day ;-)


Says the B35 Admin!

Care to tell me why I was banned?

Rather than the BS answer I got from Max!

Oh and GORT remind me who helped set up the GTROC forum? As such shouldn't you also be booted from the Battalion for your association with the GTROC!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Says the B35 Admin!
> 
> Care to tell me why I was banned?
> 
> ...


oopsopcorn:

Thanks Mr Gort. Your setting up was much appreciated. Are you setting up B35 now. Don't be nasty to them in six months time

All tongue in cheek of course!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

wow this is better than the 'sour r35 owners' thread. btw did Steve ever get his £500 back? opcorn:


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

TREG said:


> Probably best to ban Neil from here as well as look at all this trouble he's caused!! ? (Sorry Neil)


:chairshot:runaway:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

goRt said:


> That's not fair Neil, no one goes on the oc other than the inner clique - average 2 posts a day ;-)


Gort well you were by far the most prolific poster on the Club site for a long time and it is a bit quieter without you since you became admin on B35.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

blue34 said:


> Gort well you were by far the most prolific poster on the Club site for a long time and it is a bit quieter without you since you became admin on B35.


I've been b35 admin long before I stopped posting on the oc.
it became apparent that I was generating too much traffic for them so I stopped 3 months ago.
looked there once a few weeks ago just to see that there are only 2 posts a day.

No other site I go to can I look at "recent posts" and get a week in a page.

All the useful info is here on the register, I like the battalion logo ;-)


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Chronos said:


> ... btw did Steve ever get his £500 back? opcorn:


No reason for him to as the judge will eventually clarify for him


----------



## Ronin_gtr (Oct 1, 2015)

tarmac terror said:


> LOL...
> Banned from a FB group..
> 
> That's one to tell the grandkids at bedtime. What a radical!!
> ...


Have you been on any of the Battalion groups, what makes you think it's bullshit?

And yes i'm a member on B35, just interested to know your point of view


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Ronin_gtr said:


> Have you been on any of the Battalion groups, what makes you think it's bullshit?
> 
> And yes i'm a member on B35, just interested to know your point of view


How about posting using your regular forum user ID? I thought you'd bowed out anyway.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Notice my question was side stepped yet again!opcorn:

And just for clarification 

I am not a board member, never have been and have no wish to be, am not directly involved with the GTROC and have only ever supported by turning up to events.
I asked a few questions and made my displeasure known about a post which did not make the battalion look very clever and seemed to be against everything the Battalion said they would do!

I am a member of the GTROC, as are a number of other Battalion members, and hope they have received the same sanction as myself! 
Unfortunately it seems I have been singled out for some other reason, perhaps the face doesn't fit or I'm just not cool enough! 
I even told Roger and johnyg that I wanted nothing to do with the politics but seem to have become a victim of the very same.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

TAZZMAXX said:


> How about posting using your regular forum user ID?


Don't duplicate accounts get banned, or why not just "out" him?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

moleman said:


> Don't duplicate accounts get banned, or why not just "out" him?


Ask Mook. I would do it but we did have a spate of people re-registering every time they got banned after multiple bans and they just don't seem to take the hint that they are no longer welcome here. Far easier to just ignore them and let them ramble on. It's the internet, after all.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Ronin_gtr said:


> Have you been on any of the Battalion groups, what makes you think it's bullshit?
> 
> And yes i'm a member on B35, just interested to know your point of view


Been Invited to about 4 or five by MAX no less!
Couldn't go due to various reasons! Latest being the NISMO is in for a full re-spray!

Guess I wont find out what they are like now! :thumbsup:

Battalions loss not mine!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Ask Mook. I would do it but we did have a spate of people re-registering every time they got banned after multiple bans and they just don't seem to take the hint that they are no longer welcome here. Far easier to just ignore them and let them ramble on. It's the internet, after all.


Granted. But what's the point in having forum rules if no one can be arsed to enforce them??

Ban the multiple account holders.. They will eventually get bored of re-registering long before mods get bored of banning..



TT


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Ask Mook. I would do it but we did have a spate of people re-registering every time they got banned after multiple bans and they just don't seem to take the hint that they are no longer welcome here.


Yes, but, you're closing the duplicate account of a user whose, your previous post indicates, original account is still active.

Just ban them and delete posts. There's only so often they will waste their time. It always used to amuse me. I still have some great abusive PMs in my archive. 

As I asked, if you guys do know who it is, why not "out" him? Makes the duplicate account redundant.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Max.... I mean 'he' didn't activate the other account. 

The other dupe I will assume is just an IP thing as I can't see why he's want to hide his identity.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Max....












lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

WOW, that is one MASSIVE throne!!!

:chuckle:


TT


----------



## e-charge (Oct 12, 2012)

I bet that's pretty cold to sit on...definitely a trousers chair and not a pants chair.

e-charge


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

moleman said:


> Well, some folks get confused and end up at NurembergRing.


I hear that they do great rallies there


----------



## andyR43 (Jun 13, 2010)

Cris said:


> I hear that they do great rallies there


I believe it is where Batallion30five will be holding their next AGM, for historical reasons.


----------

